# Upload speed? 0.01 mb/s!?



## toxicnim (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey... recently I've been having issues uploading anything...anywhere. Please see...
http://www.speedtest.net/result/1667248250.png

I have RAPTOR VPN installed...but it is disabled.
I am not running behind any proxy.
I have disabled Comodo firewall. I've scanned for malware using AVG 2012 and IOBit, and Malware Bytes...came up clean. I've cleaned the Registry, defraged the HDD/Registry, cleaned up temp files, disable Internet Explorer (in case a hidden adware exists and is using I.E. to run ads)...and I still have this issue. Any ideas?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Are you in the bay area? You always want to choose a test site near you.

If you bypass the router and connect direct to the comcast modem do you have the same results.


----------

